# Got my PE Certificate yesterday!



## EdinNO (Jul 28, 2006)

Got my cert yesterday in the mail. After someone mentioned that theirs was bent, I was worried. But, happily, the LA Board placed it in a cardboard type envelope. It looks nice. I'm gonna get it and my diploma (from 9 years ago) framed!

I might even have the chance to sign off on some documents with my PE license number at work this upcoming week!

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 29, 2006)

:congrats: CONGRATS!!!! :congrats:


----------



## cement (Jul 29, 2006)

how is that for a great feeling?    

congrats! :danc


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nothing from Florida yet? I have been on vacation all weekend.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 31, 2006)

nothing from FL... :'-( "oldtimer"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 1, 2006)

According to my state boad, the certificates are all set, but require the board members' signatures. The next meeting isn't until 9/8. :suicide:


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 1, 2006)

Man, I told my wife I wanted to frame my PE cert and my diploma. I also have been wanting to frame a collage of pics from a mountain hiking trip I went on years ago. I figured $100 to $150 and all three could be done professionally at a local shop.

Get this, my wife had bought some off-the-shelf frames complete with matting and the works for her mom. Her mom couldn't use them. When I got home yesterday, she had used them for my PE cert and my diploma. They look AWESOME and guess how much? $7 each! I couldn't believe it. When she told me over the phone about it, I figured they would look cheesy. But I can hardly imagine a professional frame shop doing much better. And this cost a grand total of $14 (($7 each).

OF course, I still need to get the hiking pics framed.

I'll see if I can take pics and post them. I highly recommend going this route. You just can't beat it- unless maybe there is some method that guards against paper degradation and yellowing.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Weren't the Florida Wall Certificates supposed to be mailed out already? Anyone hear anything?

Rleon


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 17, 2006)

Nothing here in Ohio yet either. I did get my "invitation" to some ceremony in Columbus on Sat. where they'll be presenting certificates. Gee, sorry I can't make the 2 hour drive up there, but hopefully that means certificates will be mailed out after that.


----------



## ngandy1000 (Aug 17, 2006)

i'm in cleveland and i didn't like the whole driving to columbus thing for a picture and a handshake. but i called their office and the lady said that if you don't pick it up in columbus, you won't get them until september. and my company refuses to give me a raise until i have it in my hands. :brick:


----------



## rleon82 (Aug 18, 2006)

The Wall Certificate Showed up today. Not sure what it looks like, the wife just called me to let me know.

:congrats: :beerchug


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 18, 2006)

Good news!!!

By the way, does Florida not list you on their website and provide proof-positive towards the licensing even prior to you receiving the certificate? That's how it is in Louisiana. The cert is just a pretty wall decoration because all the official documentation is available on the web.

Anyway, congrats! Finally finality!

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Aug 18, 2006)

Without the wall certificate, the legit. companies would not sell a seal. I also could not incorporate without the wall certificate.

No biggie though, my first new pay check came today and I was shocked. :bow:


----------



## DrFranz (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah!!!

Mail Man just showed up w/ my big-ass 11x17 in wall certificate...

I was kind of dissapointed by the wallet paper though... I thought it would look like and ID os something that nobody could fake, but I was wrong, it's just a piece of paper that I can photocopy and make it look the way I want...

anyway, they owe me nothing else and I have no more excuses for not making the kind of money I should... Congrats FL PE's :congrats:


----------



## rleon82 (Aug 20, 2006)

I remember the P.E. ID cards being of the quality of a Florida D.L.

Anyone have any opinions on that? :huh:


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 20, 2006)

Man, we didn't get any PE cards. We got the wall cert and then we got a bill for $120 for our license, due at the end of September. I'm not sure how long the license lasts, if its pro-rated or what. Maybe we'll get the waller PE card when we pay that bill.

Ed


----------



## cement (Aug 20, 2006)

> I remember the P.E. ID cards being of the quality of a Florida D.L.
> Anyone have any opinions on that? :huh:


CO gave us wallet cards on bonded paper, I think they would shred in the 2 yrs that they are valid. I put mine in the corner of the certificate wall frame so I remember to renew!


----------



## DrFranz (Aug 21, 2006)

> I remember the P.E. ID cards being of the quality of a Florida D.L.
> Anyone have any opinions on that? :huh:


I remember that... at least a couple years ago it used to be like an ID, but I really don't know if they changed that or what is the procedure, because the piece of paper that they sent does not make the cut. :huh:


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 21, 2006)

Just laminate the card so it'll last 2 years in the wallet, even if it gets wet. You'll be getting a new one in 2 yrs (FL guys) anyways.


----------



## rleon82 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mine expires next February. Thanks the State of Florida!


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 21, 2006)

> Mine expires next February. Thanks the State of Florida!


True....I should've said you'll be getting a new one in Feb that's _good_ for two years LOL.


----------

